# What snack food are you?



## Piccolina (Oct 16, 2005)

It's just a quiz so there's no calories involved (phew, lol ) - *What snack food are you?

http://quizilla.com/users/PseudoAngel/quizzes/What%20Snack%20Food%20are%20You%3F%20/






*


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2005)

Apple     and here I thought for sure I'd ring up NUTZ!!! 


kadesma


----------



## wasabi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Hey guys, I'm sweet but dumb and I also have a hole in my head.*


----------



## middie (Oct 16, 2005)

hey i'm a donut too. can't i be just a donut hole cause i really don't need anymore holes in my head


----------



## pdswife (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm a donut three.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah kewl!!  Although I tend to bullsheet a lot with people and feed them what they want to hear, I just worked in customer service biz too long!!


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 17, 2005)

I think I'm happy with that, I hope I don't annoy people too much though!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 17, 2005)

I can't put what I am!


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2005)

well now you have to crewsk... curiosity peaked lol


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2005)

Crewsk I think I am the same as you. Well at least we are "edible"


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 17, 2005)

This says is all!!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 17, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Crewsk I think I am the same as you. Well at least we are "edible"


 

ROFL!!! I was afraid I would be the only one! The worst part of it is that hubby was answering the questions by what he thought best described me!


----------



## licia (Oct 17, 2005)

I think I may be the same as the both of you.  Is it something you usually eat with everything else?  I thought it was rather boring.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 17, 2005)

Licia, what I turned out to be is not something that you usually eat. I'd acctually be afraid to eat it!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 17, 2005)

HEHE. it comes in all flavors. LOL ROFLMBO


----------



## crewsk (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah, but would you eat them?


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 17, 2005)

Heck no!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2005)

crewsk:

Good to know!

GB:

Couldn't care less!


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2005)

Correct answer Andy!


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 17, 2005)

There were some things that I disagree with but this is what I was !


----------



## licia (Oct 17, 2005)

Uh um, I need to clear something up - I am BREAD!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm dying to know what crewsk and GB are, the mind boggles!!


----------



## jkath (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, it's me and mrsmac, the Spaghetti Sisters!

PS... crewsk and GB...I think I know...and  oh my!


----------



## jkath (Oct 17, 2005)

PS - I was right! naughty naughty!!!
(here's some soap for your mouths)
For those of you who aren't sure, answer all of the questions with the naughty answers.


----------



## Dina (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm a fruit snacker.  Pears, apples, peaches, strawberries and bananas.  Am I allowed to post all of these?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 17, 2005)

*Crewsk and GB*


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 17, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Crewsk and GB*


 
  How adorable!!!!!


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2005)

roflmbo wasabi... you find the best pics i swear !!!


----------



## corazon (Oct 17, 2005)

Like mrsmac and jkath, I'm spagetti!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 17, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> Uh um, I need to clear something up - I am BREAD!!!!!!


 
GB & I are so far from being bread that we're on another planet! 

Wasabi, that's exactly how I looked when I found out!


----------



## tweedee (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok folks, I'm spaghetti but I hardly consider spaghetti a snack food.  Sounds more like a meal too me.


----------



## funny (Oct 19, 2005)

I love dounts


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 19, 2005)

Aaaaahahahahah.... I finally got it Crewsk & GB, I just thought E.U. meant European Union....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 19, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> roflmbo wasabi... you find the best pics i swear !!!


 
I second that, middie...Wasabi rocks!!


----------



## GB (Oct 19, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Aaaaahahahahah.... I finally got it Crewsk & GB, I just thought E.U. meant European Union....


----------



## funny (Oct 20, 2005)

I got my friend and partner to do it last night and they were dounts like me


----------



## cara (Oct 20, 2005)

I`m an apple.....


----------

